# New to Me S&W 34-1 Any idea the year? What do you think about it?



## Joe.G (10 mo ago)

Hi, I Got this S&W 34-1 today, I picked it up as a practice gun for my kids. The grips that came with definitely are not meant for this gun, I did pick up a set of Sile Grips. Any links to the correct grips for the gun?
Any Idea on the year it was produced? Serial # M465**
General idea on condition and value?
Any other facts about these guns?
Thank you









S&W J FRAME ROUND BUTT RUBBER GRIPS BLACK CHECKERED FINGERGROOVE W/ SCREW NEW | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for S&W J FRAME ROUND BUTT RUBBER GRIPS BLACK CHECKERED FINGERGROOVE W/ SCREW NEW at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Alte Schule (4 mo ago)

Your Model 34-1 looks to be in decent shape. I had a pretty good collection of Smith revolvers at one time, mostly .38 Special. and larger calibers. I did receive a 1940 manufacture no dash Model 34 in a trade several years ago but I'm not really into small caliber revolvers so I sold it a few years later. It shot true though and locked up just fine.

I know that the Model 34 was initially what S&W called a "kit gun" or a small bore pistol used to hunt small game or just for plinking and could be carried in a backpack or tackle box. Go here for more information Smith & Wesson Forum these guys know everything about Smith & Wesson including serial numbers and grips. 

Enjoy.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Very nice and desirable revolver. For many, it was their first introduction into handgun shooting and was carried in tackle boxes and camping gear for decades.

Take care of it and shoot it a lot.


----------

